# Goergia PD Asks For Voluntary Firearm Serial Number Submittals



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This Georgia PD is barking up the wrong tree asking for voluntary serial numbers to a data base. Whose side is he on and does he really think he will get any form of compliance?.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...eInNgVz-RxTVZPDwmLWsoDviJQtHzRUUtx5NJ8WH_mzjY


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If you aren't smart 'nuff to record the SN of any gun you buy, mebbe you shouldn't be buying any.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dammit! We're covering this on the podcast, tonight. @Back Pack Hack, that is exactly my point! I don't need the cops to have my SN's. I can do that, myself.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is part of the baby steps. Just putting feelers out there to see what kind of compliance they will get. This is why there is no such thing as "common sense gun control". Gun control to them is only after they have every single one of them and we have none. They have proven time and time again that is what they want. NEVER give them an inch because they will always try to take a mile.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This is part of the baby steps. Just putting feelers out there to see what kind of compliance they will get. This is why there is no such thing as "common sense gun control". Gun control to them is only after they have every single one of them and we have none. They have proven time and time again that is what they want. NEVER give them an inch because they will always try to take a mile.


The amazing thing is this is in Jawja. I can't believe the people don't run him out on rails.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> The amazing thing is this is in Jawja. I can't believe the people don't run him out on rails.


That is Savannah, not your average Georgia town.
Unlike Atlanta, the city is still somewhat Southern, but probably not for much longer.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> If you aren't smart 'nuff to record the SN of any gun you buy, mebbe you shouldn't be buying any.


But keep it to yourself. Screw the PD, none of their dam business what guns I/the people own.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RPD makes an excellent point that I will expand upon. 

Chatham County, GA is located in the Southeast part of the state. The famous city of Savannah is the county seat. For anyone that has not visited Savannah, it is a historical town that is famous for old southern houses and fountains. 

It may be one of the most liberal democratic area within the state of Georgia next to the bowels of metro Atlanta.

Sadly, many of the people of Chatham County are nutjobs. I've spent a lot of time in the Savannah area and one of my favorite laid back destinations is St. Simons Island, which is (thankfully) located in a more conservative county of Glynn just to the south between Savannah and Jacksonvile, FL.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They could use their dive team to get mine.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> RPD makes an excellent point that I will expand upon.
> 
> Chatham County, GA is located in the Southeast part of the state. The famous city of Savannah is the county seat. For anyone that has not visited Savannah, it is a historical town that is famous for old southern houses and fountains.
> 
> ...


I like cities that have a slave market. I have always liked Charleston, SC for that reason too. If I ever win the lottery, I am going to build a slave market on M.T. Acres.

P.S. But I will not register my guns.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

think this is bad >>> I think it was in WI - some sheriff wanted to house calls and take inventory and do "safety checks" on storage >>> call for an appointment for the best service ...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> think this is bad >>> I think it was in WI - some sheriff wanted to house calls and take inventory and do "safety checks" on storage >>> call for an appointment for the best service ...


First one through the door gets a prize.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> I like cities that have a slave market. I have always liked Charleston, SC for that reason too. If I ever win the lottery, I am going to build a slave market on M.T. Acres.
> 
> P.S. But I will not register my guns.


random number generator, don't let it traced to anyone. LE have fun!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

And You think Yankees are a "lost cause" on "gun control", yea ask NRA!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> And You think Yankees are a "lost cause" on "gun control", yea ask NRA!


I wouldn't ask the NRA to kiss my backside, nor let them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> I wouldn't ask the NRA to kiss my backside, nor let them.


IF, NRA CEOs start to lose their perks/benies/pensions, *they MIGHT,* help Americans again. They are dead meat for me. Done been buggered up the rump rangers in the NRA. Won't be F32Ke& again by NRA Cons! I'm for rights but WAKE UP SHEEP!!! NRA don't give a RATS AZZ!!!

GOA, not NRA.

Mods. maybe move this?


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

BHAHAHA! The fools. Asking people to VOLUNTARILY send in serial numbers. Any gun owner worth his salt will decline.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

CoffeePot said:


> ......... Any patriot worth his salt will decline.


Fify. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> think this is bad >>> I think it was in WI - some sheriff wanted to house calls and take inventory and do "safety checks" on storage >>> call for an appointment for the best service ...


 This would not be legal in WI . Never heard of anyone suggesting that for real .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inch by inch.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chipper said:


> They could use their dive team to get mine.


I see that you also suffered an unfortunate boating accident....:vs_wave:


----------

